# S.S. 'Peru' 1940/1941



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi there

I've obtained a Cunard White Star Line passenger manifest for the S.S. 'Volendam' ex Freetown arriving at Avonmouth on 21 December 1941 in which is listed a distant Danish 'cousin' - 3rd Officer Villiam Stoustrup - is described as a 'Distressed Seaman' and ex S.S. 'Peru' with an address given as United Baltic Corps, London.

I know he drowned when the M.V. 'Panama' sank in 1945 but was this an earlier sinking he was returning from?

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

The 6,961 tons cargo ship M.V. PERU was attacked - torpedo - on 12/13th November 1941 off the coast of West Africa, in a position SSW of Monrovia (01' 30" North, 13' 20" West) by the German submarine U-126, and was sunk as a result. She had been on a voyage from India to the UK. She was owned by the Ministry of War Transport under Managers United Baltic Corporation, having been seized by the British as a 'war prize'. Built in 1916 by Burmeister & Wain of Copenhagen for A/S Det Ostasiatiske Kompagni

First torpedo struck amidships at 00:42 hours on 13th November and following questioning of the survivors by the U-boat commander, a second coup-de-grace torpedo finished the vessel off at 01:45 hours at which time she went to the bottom. Her Master, 42 crewmembers, and seven Gunners survived and were picked up by the vessel UNIWALECO and landed at Freetown on 16th November 1941.

She had been transporting 3,001 tons of pig-iron, 4,184 tons of ground nuts and a further 2,082 tons of General.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

PERU 

O.N. 167841. 6,961g. 4,436n. 425.3 x 55.2 x 27.5 feet.
Two 6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (24-13/16” x 37-13/16”) oil engines manufactured by the shipbuilder geared to twin screw shafts. 3,584 bhp.

8.1916: Completed by Burmeister & Wain, Copenhagen (Yard No. 306), for A/S Det Ostasiatiske Kompagni, Denmark. 
1940: Transferred to the Ministry of War Transport, (United Baltic Corporation Ltd., managers), London. 
13.11.1941: Torpedoed and sunk by the German submarine U 126 at a position 01.30N., 13.20W..


PANAMA 

O.N. 172763. 6,650g. 4,247n. 410.0 x 55.2 x 27.5 feet.
Two 6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (24-13/16” x 37-13/16”) oil engines manufactured by the shipbuilder geared to twin screw shafts. 3,584 bhp.

3.1915: Completed by Burmeister & Wain, Copenhagen (Yard No. 299), for A/S Det Ostasiatiske Kompagni, Denmark. 
1940: Transferred to the Ministry of War Transport, (United Baltic Corporation Ltd., managers), London.
11.4.1945: Whilst on a ballast voyage from Cardiff to Philadelphia, capsized and sank at a position 44.30N., 33.30W.


----------



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Cheers guys ... question answered and problem solved!

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------



## Stephen Law (May 29, 2012)

*My Grandfather torpedoed on SS Peru*

Hi Chiad
Your post was of great interest to me, my Grandfather at the age of 19 was on his first trip of his career with the Merchant Navy on SS Peru and was with her when she was torpedoed in 1941. His name was Thomas Christopher Law and was entered in the books as Cabin Boy. He continued to sail mainly with Union Castle liners.

It is interesting to be able to fill in the gaps to the story, I know they were picked up by the Uniwaleco and continued to Freetown that way, so I guess he may have made his way back with your relative to England via the SS Volendam?

Do you have any futher information on either the Peru, would it be possible to see a copy of the Cunard-White Star manifest you mention, or perhaps you know something about any other members of the crew in particular my Grandfather...I notice from another website that lists 3 crew members in person; these two and the Master...so wonder if you know any more?

I very much look forward to hearing from you!

Kind regards
Stephen Law


----------



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

*S.S. 'Peru'*

Hi Stephen

Please accept my apologies for not replying to you before now. For some reason I wasn't notified of your post.

If you have an Ancestry subscription you will find the four pages of the manifest here ... http://search.ancestry.co.uk/Browse/view.aspx?dbid=1518&path=Bristol%2c+England.1941.12.Volendam.4&sid=&gskw=William+Stoustrup

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------

